# Can I used a Revent Single Rack Oven for Cakes



## tadair (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm looking at a bakery that has a Revent Single Rack oven built into the wall. It has a glass panel that faces the dining room so the guest can see what's cooking in the oven. You roll the rack in and it rotates it. (I'm sure we all know what I'm talking about)

I have heard that these ovens are not good for baking cakes and cheesecakes. I have only used one for breads in my past.

My last shop had a Picard with 8 rotating stone shelves and I made everything in that oven. It was great as long as you managed the heat when loading up lots of bread and using steam.

The previous owner of the new shop didn't bake cakes. More bread and pastries for the cafe. I am big into cakes and cake decorating. Can I use this type of oven for cake baking or do I need to look at an additional small oven for cakes which will limit my production capacity until we build up a more solid business income and can afford a larger oven?


----------

